# Window 7 won't boot from usb



## kalu1991

I have hp 625 notebook and i wanted to install windows 7 (64 bit).
Notebook came whit linux, which i deleted and reformated hard disk to ntfs file format using gparted.
I have made bootable usb  using win to flash free program. 
The problem is, when i select option to boot from usb I get black screen whit 
blinking cursor and it wont move on from that point, but when i use the same usb on other computers it boots perfectly (black screen whit blinking cursor disapears after 30 sec). 

Does anyone know solution for this?

I think only thing it could be is some bios settings, but what?


----------



## kalu1991

Can i get some fast replays this is top priority i need it for school, pls


----------



## Troncoso

I'm about positive the laptop does not support 64 bit OS. Yep you'll have to get a 32 bit version


----------



## kalu1991

I used securable program, it is free and small program which cheks compatability and it says hp625 is compatable whit whit windows 7 64 bit. Plus when i use it on other computer securable says it (my desktop pc) is not compatibile whit 64 bit os, but instalation process begins and then later it says it is not compatabile. 
Hp site says hp625 it is compatabile too, so this isn't issue.


----------



## Troncoso

did you change any of the bois settings? Like enable usb boot, and set your usb drive as the primary disk drive, then place it first in the boot order?


----------



## kalu1991

Yes i have enabled usb boot and I made boot order the folowing way:
USB Hard drive
USB CD
USB flopy
Hard Disk
....


----------



## wolfeking

there is your problem. The flash dive is not a USB Hard Disk. You will need to enter BIOS and look for boot device (with the USB in) and choose USB device. you can try hitting F9 when you start (thats the boot device options on my HP G60, and the DV7 that I had).


----------



## kalu1991

I have found boot from usb option and selected ENABLE already, that is not it. 
I can boot gparted from usb with no problems but not windows.


----------



## wolfeking

ok. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Ashur

why not just try installing any other windows, then through that install windows 7 with a virtual disk drive or just burn to dvd?
a friend of mine tried booting from usb and it didnt work but when he used a dvd it worked fine.
if you dont have a cd drive then just remove the hdd and put it any other available computer and install it throught that?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

kalu1991 said:


> I have hp 625 notebook and i wanted to install windows 7 (64 bit).
> Notebook came whit linux, which i deleted and reformated hard disk to ntfs file format using gparted.
> I have made bootable usb  using win to flash free program.
> The problem is, when i select option to boot from usb I get black screen whit
> blinking cursor and it wont move on from that point, but when i use the same usb on other computers it boots perfectly (black screen whit blinking cursor disapears after 30 sec).
> 
> Does anyone know solution for this?
> 
> I think only thing it could be is some bios settings, but what?



WinToFlash has problems, and I got the same screen as you did when I used it. Use my guide instead: http://www.computerforum.com/189015-how-install-os-off-flash-drive.html
Queer how it worked on other computers though.


----------

